# More pictures



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

These are what i hatched out a week ago 
lemon millefluer sablepoot chicks









I brought these around 2weeks ago
6week old muscovy ducks


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Who named those millefleur sablepoots? Was it a mispronunciation or were they having a laugh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

They are lovely


----------

